# Chili wine



## St Allie (Feb 1, 2010)

Chilli Wine- 6 gallon batch/ 26 litres approx.

12 chillies finely chopped, leave seeds in.
300grams raisins chopped
3 bananas ( and chopped skins) boiled and strained discard solids
tablespoon of pectic enzyme
2 teaspoons each yeast and nutrient
sugar.. enough to lift SG to 1.070
18 litres red grape juice ( storebought)
8 cups boiling water
4 litres apple juice ( homemade)
1 campden tablet
2 packets of oak (optional)
1 bottle of blackcurrant cordial 750ml

put peppers/raisins/ crushed campden tab and banana juice in a bucket. Pour 8 cups boiling water over it. Leave to cool. Add large tablespoon of pectic enzyme leave 24 hours, strain solids out of must and add liquid to primary. Add red grape juice/blackcurrant cordial and cider check SG and add sugar to bring the reading up to 1.070. Stir well, add yeast and nutrient.

Airlock it and let it ferment out. Please note.. I never transferred this from the primary at all.. surprisingly not a huge amount of lees formed .. so I didn't see the need to disturb the yeast bed.

at about 5 days into I taste tested and felt it needed a little more body so I boiled up another 3 bananas in a small amount of water and added the strained juice.. this will have upped the sugars but not by very much.

at 7 days I made up a simple syrup with more grape juice, SG was 1.005 and I upped it to 1.035. added 1 toasted oak packet.

at 14 days we were back to 1.005 and I let it ferment to a full stop .998

I racked and split the batch into a 15 litre and an 11 litre carboy. the 15 litre was stabilised and another packet of oak added.. it's in bulk storage. The 11 litre was stabilised and allowed to clear on its own .. which it did all by itself quite quickly, I left it unsweetened and bottled it for use in cooking.

The 15 litre will be racked off the oak, tasted and adjusted at the end of this month. That one I am hoping will make a nice accompaniment to cheeses/dried fruit/ pickles and crackers type platters when we have guests.

So far the wine has a bit of a kick, time will smooth it out.. and I'm happy with the experiment.. won't be able to give you any more detail until I check the first bottle of cooking wine in 6 months hehehe

I have a feeling brown sugar and a bit of ginger and garlic plus chili wine .. marinate fish and stick it on the grill.. could be spectacular.

Allie's recipe


----------



## crazyx2 (May 24, 2010)

Hi Allie,

Just got a box full of chillies given to us, not sure what to do with them. Made some chilly sauce but was thinking of giving this a go. 

Does the wine taste spicy? These are pretty spicy little buggers haha
Do you think it will be nice enough to drink? or should it only be used for cooking?


----------



## St Allie (May 24, 2010)

it's a hot chili wine.. definately a sipping wine.. that said though .. I gave a few bottles to some british friends and they drank it just like a red wine.. and came back for more.

certainly make a 1 gallon experiment for yourself.. I used Mc Coys red grape juice from the supermarket for the base. The chillies used were fresh tobasco ones.

Allie


----------



## crazyx2 (May 24, 2010)

Sounds good Allie, I'm going to give it a go this afternoon. Matter of fact, I'm going to head to the supermarket now


----------



## Christ (Jul 5, 2010)

Chili wine is looking hot and it sounds good ya thanks for sharing your wine recipe


----------



## marquis (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you call it a hot wine instead? I haven't tasted this Chili flavored wine but glad to give this recipe a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yorksherz (Apr 23, 2013)

I frequently kick off my food and wine classes by stating that no wine goes with Texas Five-Alarm chili. There are many dishes that are simply not wine-friendly and that fiery interpretation of the hearty American classic leaves us craving a cold beer. That said, there are a plethora of chili recipes, and not all of them are of the tongue-scorching, hair-singeing genre.


----------

